# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Kramp in mijn benen

## Melaniie

hoi,

ik ga 3 okt. naar parijs op werkweek.. dat betekent dus dat ik heel veel moet lopen.. maar na een dag werken heb ik al kramp in mn benen (werk bij keurslager in de winkel.. verkoopster).. enne wat kan mij helpen dat ik dat niet krijg? of dat als ik het heb.. iets snels heb bijv. een pil dat meteen werkend is. 

want als ik deze pijn heb dan kan ik gewoon niet meer op mn benen staan zo erg is het ...  :Frown:  ik zit hier dan ook erg tegen op..

(btw ben ook al bij de dokter geweest.. en die zij veel water drinken)

help me alsjeblieft!

----------


## Leontien

Hoi,

Ik ken het niet. Toch lijkt me dat je op je werk veel moet staan. Dan zoude je bloedvaten bekneld kunnen raken. Als je naar Parijs gaat dan loop je meer, dus stroomt je bloed meer door je vaten. Wel is het goed om je benen tussendoor te laten rusten. Het is nooit goed te lang hetzelfde te doen.
Hopelijk heb je wel veel plezier in Parijs. Succes

Groetjes Leontien.

----------


## kaska

hoi melaniie,

ik kom te weinig op deze site, vandaar dit verlate antwoord

heb zelf ook altijd last gehad van beenkrampen en kramp in mijn voeten. heb nu al jaren een kleine magneet in bed liggen op het matras onder het hoeslaken bij mijn voeten en dit werkt bij mij echt. heb nu nu nog maar zelden last van

succes groetjes kaska :Big Grin:

----------

